# help finding a 40 yr old kit



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello All,

I have just begun modeling again, mostly aircraft, though I have a truck now to work on a Chevy Titan 90 . I am looking for a model I built many years ago. It was a 1960 or 1961 Chevrolet station wagon done up like a panel wagon. It looked like a station wagon with the side windows taken out, and as I recall, the supports between the windows (though I may not have that right). It had side pipes, and everything in front of the firewall swung up to get to the engine compartment. It was not a panel truck, but looked just like one, except it was based on the station wagon.

Anyone remember a kit like this?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I think it's the Monogram Street fighter kit. It's still being made I think, or it's available as a reissue


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey thanks!

I don't remember the illustration that comes up with the search,but that is it, no question about it.

Much appreciated.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm (Still) working on one..lol now that the batmobile is done.








Is this her? Hobby Lobby has 'em.









Here is my Work in progress.

Steve


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh man, I would love to see some more pictures of the kit!

What do the sprues look like? Any kind of detail? Like I say, it was 40 years ago that I built it, and since I can barely remember what I had for breakfast this morning, I have no idea what the kit looked like back in the day.

Thank you.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a link to the thread:http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=332315

But any Hobbyshop should have this kit in stock.

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

mgh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just begun modeling again, mostly aircraft, though I have a truck now to work on a Chevy Titan 90 . I am looking for a model I built many years ago. It was a 1960 or 1961 Chevrolet station wagon done up like a panel wagon. It looked like a station wagon with the side windows taken out, and as I recall, the supports between the windows (though I may not have that right). It had side pipes, and everything in front of the firewall swung up to get to the engine compartment. It was not a panel truck, but looked just like one, except it was based on the station wagon.
> 
> ...



_Hey my friend_, Your not talking about this kit here are you, IT'S OLD ENOUGH?, there are three kits like this one As well out there Or maybe more, One already been shown to you even know its a Newer kit now, Maybe a Re-Pop, Not sure...So go Find a picture of one ON LINE of it for us here, and post it so we can see what to look for and help you out better, I will find you the kit as THE BEST PRICE you can get after that, Or someone will anyway......But do the foot work for use man, Don't make us Guess,....And some one will know ALL About it from there and point you to the best place to find one then I'm sure.......




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I was thinking those are the same kits but one has a sun roof (Bad Actor). I wonder if the Street Fighter is a retool..


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> ......But do the foot work for use man, Don't make us Guess,....
> *Ian*


Yea, that makes sense, but I didn't even know where to start. I wouldn't even have been able to tell you it was a Monogram. In this case, I am sure it was the "Street Fighter", as I do remember is was orange in color.

I will keep lurking around here and reading threads, but I don't know how to know what is out there. For example, I would like to build an old Peterbilt eventually, but I don't know what is out there, and I certainly don't know a good kit from a bad kit. 

Anyway, I appreciate the heads-up, and I will continue to learn how and where to track things down.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

mgh, Relax. There weren't many sedan deliveries that look like the Streetfighter.

It's the same old monogram kit, (just look at the motor ,Guys)
They did do the bad Actor in.. white, or silver? with no hole in the roof.

Never worry about asking questions. Keep posting!

Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ian Anderson said:


> _Hey my friend_, Your not talking about this kit here are you, IT'S OLD ENOUGH?, there are three kits like this one As well out there Or maybe more, One already been shown to you even know its a Newer kit now, Maybe a Re-Pop, Not sure...So go Find a picture of one ON LINE of it for us here, and post it so we can see what to look for and help you out better, I will find you the kit as THE BEST PRICE you can get after that, Or someone will anyway......But do the foot work for use man, Don't make us Guess,....And some one will know ALL About it from there and point you to the best place to find one then I'm sure.......


Lose the attitude and check you're PM's, Ian. All *mgh* has done is ask for some help.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You might be taking this post out of context Griff, Are you sure you are reading it correctly here in your mind, There was NO HARSH INTENT in that statement in anyway, WHERE DO YOU SEE THAT ?

I was simply point out the other three kits that are out there it seems to me here, as well as asking him to Help us Help him find the right one, because as far as I know me and (mgh) have had No problems at all here Or any of the other times we have talked, What is your intent here to correct?, How can I help you do what you ask when I have seen No foul, Please explain, And I have returned your PM as well as asked the SAME THING.

HELP ME HELP YOU GRIFF,....thats all I'm asking here in return for your request.

*
Ian*


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Perhaps you're just overly aggressive in how you respond, but you come across to myself - and others here at HT - as belligerent, talking down to others. Obviously, *mgh* felt that way, judging by his response to your post. I just hope you've not run off this new-to-our-ranks modeler. 

Regardless, this thread needs to remain on-topic so as not to further disuade *mgh*. If you wish to discuss this further, feel free to PM.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mike -- Here's a link to the Tom Daniels site. He/they have them for $25, signed by TD. I think I saw one around here, either at the LHS or in one of my guys' basements. I'll check around. I'm doing some checking on the Titan for you too. Gotta do everything for these newbies, jeez....:freak:
http://www.tomdaniel.com/td_store/signed_model_kits/frm_kits.html


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

K-Mart online had the Street Fighter for $17 or $18. Waiting before buying more kits!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ian/Griff -- Mike (MGH) is a friend of mine; he gets abuse from me all the time and doesn't flinch, so....


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I was in HL Saturday, and they have three of the Street Machines, $17, then with a 40% coupon....


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

$17? I did spot one at the HL here after you alerted me, but I thought it was closer to $20 here. I have not bought it yet, I am trying to restrain myself and build a few I have. Nonetheless, I am was thrilled to see that they had it and I appreciate you letting me know about it.

Ah heck, maybe I should forget the restraint!


----------

